# Escape from Tarkov FPS



## shabba_331 (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Würde gerne wissen wie ihr so EFT eingestellt habt das es am besten läuft. Habe aktuell um die 50fps im Schnitt aber da sollte eigentlich mehr drinne sein denke ich. Habe eigentlich alles auf Max aber das scheint nicht die Lösung.
Hier meine specs:

Amd ryzen 9 5900x
Rtx 3070 Gigabyte OC 8Gb VRAM
32GB Gskill Ram (3200mhz)
M.2 SSD
Full HD Monitor (Asus TUF gaming)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2022)

Schau hin: 
Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka am Ende
Graka langweilt sich: CPU am Ende.
Oder Beobachte umfassend: Klick in meine Signatur.


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. Februar 2022)

Sichtweite bzw. Renderdistanz runderdrehen 1500-2000 reicht und mehr killt den Mainthread mit Drawcalls.


----------

